

City Hall and Uber Clash in Struggle Over New York Streets - kanamekun
http://www.nytimes.com/2015/07/17/nyregion/city-hall-and-uber-clash-in-struggle-over-new-york-streets.html

======
davidf18
The mayor claims to be a man of the people but really he is representing Taxi
fleet owners with their $1 million _per taxi_ medallions over the needs of
people who want to work as drivers and other people who want to hire the Uber
Cabs.

Basically, the mayor is supporting using politics to continue the market
inefficiency where politics originally limited the number of Taxi medallions
(Microeconomics term is "rent seeking"). Thankfully, Uber and others had a
mechanism to undermine that market inefficiency, the rent seeking. Now the
Mayor wants to introduce yet more politics to create market inefficiencies for
the multi-million dollar fleet owners.

